# TT Owners Club email



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The committee have just sent out an email to all TTOC members... can I ask that you all do as it asks :? Your details are very important and already we have had dozens of members editing and changing their details. Without correct details, we can't be sure that merchandise & absoluTTe will get through to the correct address...

If you have NOT received an email, then your emaill address is also likely to be incorrect... send an email with your postcode, name and membership number to [email protected] and one of the committee will change it for you.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

And don't forget to renew your membership...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Aidan...

So far since the email went out we've had 81 members review their own details and 11 renew their membership (thanks to all those!)

Anyone that renews now, won't "start" their renewal period till the day after the 4th issue of absoluTTe has been despatched... this keep the 4 issues per membership year aligned 

Thanks!

PS without renewals the club can't continue, so lets hope everyone has been happy with the first year... more to come in year 2 :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So far we've had a dozen or so members that either didn't supply an email address when they registered on the old form or have changed them since...

32% of members (up from 12%) have now reviewed their membership data. *21% (over 100 members) have actually changed their data!!!!!*

This is great (and thanks ), but it still leaves well over 300 members that haven't even logged in... :?

At least we are sure that 32% of members will get issue 4 of absoluTTe... the rest, well who knows... :roll: :wink:


----------

